# UBER POINT SYSTEM HAS TO STOP!!!



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.

At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.

To make matter worse, if your acceptance rate falls below 85% they revoke your status and you won’t be able to see the trip duration.

To make matter even more worse, the points resets after 3 month period. If you don’t earn 1200 at the end of the 3 month period, they clear off all your points and start you over.

To make it more worst, if you have 1200 but your acceptance rate is lest than 85 %, your point will still clear down to 0.

To make matter horrible, if you manage to achieve the 1200 point and 85% acceptance rate at the end of the period, you will still have to earn additional 1200 points to keep your Diamond status before the next 3 months.

I don’t know who thought of this stupid and horrible idea but it’s really sad and messed up. After all, if they are done with you, they will ban you and find someone else 🤦🏾‍♂️

It is really sad, they got to do better 😤


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Now that you have figured out that the game is rigged so that you can NOT win, where have you submitted your resume to?


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

thanks for the trip down memory lane...good luck lol


----------



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Now that you have figured out that the game is rigged so that you can NOT win, where have you submitted your resume to?


Well I am studying for Computer Programming. I am just waiting to finish. Don’t get me wrong, I know that ‘if you don’t like it, go somewhere else’ It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.

Don’t go forcing unnecessary rules/policies that will cripple the drivers. Especially when they keep promoting Uber image to the customers. I don’t complain to the customers but to the agents. But they act like they care and say will document the complaints and forward it to their team. But they don’t do anything.

They give benefits with one hand and take more with the other hand


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Why is the points an issue when a knowledgeable experienced driver can make money without it? 

You get time and miles right? Concentrate on on maximizing the info you get without points based on location of pu, time of day, what day it is, weather and of course events.


----------



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> thanks for the trip down memory lane...good luck lol


Lmaooo, you welcome mehhnn. How did you manage to cope with the situation?


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> Well I am studying for Computer Programming. I am just waiting to finish. Don’t get me wrong, I know that ‘if you don’t like it, go somewhere else’ It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.
> 
> Don’t go forcing unnecessary rules/policies that will cripple the drivers. Especially when they keep promoting Uber image to the customers. I don’t complain to the customers but to the agents. But they act like they care and say will document the complaints and forward it to their team. But they don’t do anything.
> 
> They give benefits with one hand and take more with the other hand


The sooner you accept the way they conduct business the better off you will be. As you say this job is a bridge to computer programming so treat it that way and dont let them upset you because if you think this is the only thing they do to drivers that is wrong,just wait the hole goes deeper. I have already expended all the anger and condemnation of their practices. Everything they do is designed to punish excellence. so just do the best you can and dont let it get to you,if you can. I know it's hard. BTW we need 1800 here for diamond.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> Well I am studying for Computer Programming. I am just waiting to finish. Don’t get me wrong, I know that ‘if you don’t like it, go somewhere else’ It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.
> 
> Don’t go forcing unnecessary rules/policies that will cripple the drivers. Especially when they keep promoting Uber image to the customers. I don’t complain to the customers but to the agents. But they act like they care and say will document the complaints and forward it to their team. But they don’t do anything.
> 
> They give benefits with one hand and take more with the other hand


The are only taking advantage of the dumb ones
Most of us here wear our blue with pride..


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The are only taking advantage of the dumb ones
> Most of us here wear our blue with pride..


Wait... 
Who are we offending if we use blue Pride?

There's got to be somebody


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wait...
> Who are we offending if we use blue Pride?
> 
> There's got to be somebody


Oh shit.
Now BLUE lives matter too?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I don’t drive for money anymore. It’s those points that I’m after!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wait...
> Who are we offending if we use blue Pride?
> 
> There's got to be somebody


Wouldnt offend me I'm kinda bulletproof like that
I dont even take offence to being called "uber driver"


----------



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> The sooner you accept the way they conduct business the better off you will be. As you say this job is a bridge to computer programming so treat it that way and dont let them upset you because if you think this is the only thing they do to drivers that is wrong,just wait the hole goes deeper. I have already expended all the anger and condemnation of their practices. Everything they do is designed to punish excellence. so just do the best you can and dont let it get to you,if you can. I know it's hard. BTW we need 1800 here for diamond.





W00dbutcher said:


> Why is the points an issue when a knowledgeable experienced driver can make money without it?
> 
> You get time and miles right? Concentrate on on maximizing the info you get without points based on location of pu, time of day, what day it is, weather and of course events.





Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wouldnt offend me I'm kinda bulletproof like that
> I dont even take offence to being called "uber driver"


Pssst.... Just don't call um ant.


----------



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why is the points an issue when a knowledgeable experienced driver can make money without it?
> 
> You get time and miles right? Concentrate on on maximizing the info you get without points based on location of pu, time of day, what day it is, weather and of course events.


You are right. It’s just that I cannot see trip duration when I am on blues that’s why. I don’t care about the point too. It’s just the ability to be able to filter my rides according to my destination and see w 

But as a matter of fact, the filter destination also sucks. They just keep giving you rides around the areas. 

Thanks to everyone for the advices and replies. From this point on its Fvck Uber and their point system. They can shove it up they arses.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

The only things that seem somewhat good are the free roadside service and the ASU free tuition, otherwise its nothing special if those things dont appeal to you.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow u joined 3 hours ago. Anything positive to say. Like free lube on sundays..good job for just getting released from jail...but no convicted yet..pending..


----------



## Chinchin (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Wow u joined 3 hours ago. Anything positive to say. Like free lube on sundays..good job for just getting released from jail...but no convicted yet..pending..



Waittt what???


----------



## Jp! (12 mo ago)

I shudder to think of how many 20m pickups for 4m rides it took to get diamond boneage. Yikes


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

so this job requires,planning , cunning and brains...to truly succeed...that eliminates most of you haha...j/k


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I could not give two shits about the points. So some high performance people get some perks others don't get. So what? What job have you ever seen where absolutely everybody regardless of rank, tenure, or performance gets paid exactly the same? None.

All Uber ever promised us was $X per mile and $Y per minute, and we all agreed to that. Everything else is gravy you can pursue or not, but none of it is them ripping us off because they don't automatically hand it to everyone the minute they sign up.

I don't understand all the griping in this forum about how work is hard. LOL!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I wish pax could tip in points.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Lyft


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system.


They don't "force drivers with this point system", lol. 

Many drivers like myself simply ignore it, given that we have no interest in participating in it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Points sucks. The Rewards sucks. The roadside assistance Uber provides won't come to your rescue when you need it for flat tire or whatever.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Dude, you could've just read the section in the app describing the benefits of Uber Pro and the different levels. You'd quickly know there is no point to it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

How many years guys do without this crap


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> The only things that seem somewhat good are the free roadside service and the ASU free tuition, otherwise its nothing special if those things dont appeal to you.


Read the fine print. Very few actually qualify for free tuition. You still need to maintain gold status within a certain percentage and they only cover the reminder after applying for student loans and fafsa.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

To be philosophical:

It stops with each of us.

The only way to win at Uber is to stop playing their game.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> Lmaooo


By going "IDGAF about points" and learning to maximize per-trip $$$$.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Dude, you could've just read the section in the app describing the benefits of Uber Pro and the different levels. You'd quickly know *there is no point to it*.


Narrator: “There were 1200 points to it.”


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

All the benefits of uber diamond are crap compared to just declining all the pings over 10+ minutes away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The are only taking advantage of the dumb ones
> Most of us here wear our blue with pride..


Have you been peeking again?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Have you been peeking again?


Maybe I'm one of the dumb ones
that flew right over my head....


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> All Uber ever promised us was $X per mile and $Y per minute, and we all agreed to that. Everything else is gravy you can pursue or not, but none of it is them ripping us off because they don't automatically hand it to everyone the minute they sign up.
> 
> I don't understand all the griping in this forum about how work is hard. LOL!


Question when was your first pay cut from Uber? That's important because I can sort of agree with you. We signed up for this and agreed to the terms, BUT Uber keeps changing the terms and changing the rules. Very rarely do the changes benefit the drivers. Most changes amount to a pay cut. The gripes come from Uber lying to everyone about it. Literally saying that lower pay rates will equal higher earnings. THAT is the basis of many many "gripes"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Maybe I'm one of the dumb ones
> that flew right over my head....


Maybe a poor attempt at humor, 

That you saw I was wearing my "blue" with pride. 

Nevermind!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Maybe a poor attempt at humor,
> 
> That you saw I was wearing my "blue" with pride.
> 
> Nevermind!


If it was a dud at least you tried and
didnt threaten to quit driving
I write plenty of stinkers myself LOL


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


If it bothers you so much, just make up your own points system that rates Uber and send them a message telling them what their points rating is in your system. I'm sure it will matter to them as much as your points total should matter to you. For most drivers, the only drawback they point to is not knowing the length of the trip and direction. When I stopped caring and lost that info, I vowed to never accept a trip more than 7 minutes away, 8 if I'm feeling generous, and I make much more money now than I did when I cared. It's Uber that is losing out. There's a lot of rides I would take with the pick up being 15 or so minutes away if I knew the length and direction but because of Uber's stupidity, those are all declined. I gotta ask, in that scenario, who's punishing who?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

points system needs to be optional, I get annoyed at being reminded how many useless points I have, after every ping request, after every trip, all the time, the only way to turn it off is select privacy mode, 

the only purpose of points is to hide our earnings,

Uber needs to add tiers based on years of service.
-First year, your a blue driver, 
-2nd year, your gold,
-3rd year your now platinum
-4th year diamond, 

Then your rewarded better for staying longer with the company


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> point


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Why? If you get it they will ONLY give you rides that you’ll want to decline so they can push the carrot back.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

HPRohit said:


> Question when was your first pay cut from Uber? That's important because I can sort of agree with you. We signed up for this and agreed to the terms, BUT Uber keeps changing the terms and changing the rules. Very rarely do the changes benefit the drivers. Most changes amount to a pay cut. The gripes come from Uber lying to everyone about it. Literally saying that lower pay rates will equal higher earnings. THAT is the basis of many many "gripes"


Yes, that's very true and an excellent point. I wasn't aware that's what's happening with the point system though, and that's what the post's about. People have every right to gripe about changes. I just didn't think the point system resetting each period for benefits none of us really seem to care about fits that mold.


----------



## DriverNo.3 (9 mo ago)

You are wasting your time chasing points. 
Not worth it.


----------



## Olboy275 (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


The hell wiith uber and there passenger's. If my passenger isn't going anywhere, I an assure they going to pay extra as soon as the ride ends.. eco uber and there points system


----------



## 99transportationgrou (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


That's the sad true,


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Is English your native language?


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> Well I am studying for Computer Programming. I am just waiting to finish. Don’t get me wrong, I know that ‘if you don’t like it, go somewhere else’ It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.
> 
> Don’t go forcing unnecessary rules/policies that will cripple the drivers. Especially when they keep promoting Uber image to the customers. I don’t complain to the customers but to the agents. But they act like they care and say will document the complaints and forward it to their team. But they don’t do anything.
> 
> They give benefits with one hand and take more with the other hand


Bottom line is stop driving for Uber or lyft. You do not make any money, the vehicle expense and depreciation and the hours worked put you in the hole. You can not and never will make ANY money driving for these company's. Al you will ever realize is very small amounts of cash flow. Most drivers do not understand the difference between "cash flow" and positive income. Uber is a rip off for drivers. Mcdonald's pays more!!


----------



## Rideswithbrian (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Give up on points ... they suck and mean $NOTHING$
Work the surge and consecutive trip promotions.


----------



## Uber Dan Knox (10 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


I totally agree with you assessment of the point system! I am 69 years old, have already been through school, have no intgerest in free tuition. As for the acceptance rate...a twenty minute pick up for a 2 minute ride aint worth it! And then when you add the "Quest" progrma nd are getting close to your number, you mave to make a decesion...do I accept that two hour trip, to God knows where, or do I stay here in town and get the four trips I need to get the $100.00 Quest money?


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


What makes no sense to me is I did 19 trips driving people around before I discovered I can just drive food around. My star rating is 4.7 for those 19 trips with people. I'm now over 3k delivery orders with a 100% satisfaction rating, but I can't advance out of the blue uberpro because of those little 19 trips I did driving people because apparently I need a 4.85 rating at the min. My question is why in the world do those 19 trips driving people around determine my advancment on ubereats?!?


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Uber and Lyft suck. You DO NOT make any money and all you do is trash your vehicle. STOP DRIVING for them. McDonalds workers make more than an UBER driver. Anyone who *****s themselves out to this terrible company should not complain when they get shit on. They tell you in advance they are going to **** you over so anything that happens if you continue to drive is at your own peril.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> The only things that seem somewhat good are the free roadside service and the ASU free tuition, otherwise its nothing special if those things dont appeal to you.


I don't want/need roadside assistance and could not give a crap about ASU.


----------



## Kawiz03 (Dec 20, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Wait you actually care about the "rewards"


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Uber and Lyft suck. You DO NOT make any money and you risk your life. STOP DRIVING and get a real job. Mcdonalds workers make more than drivers. FACT!!!


----------



## alhorney69 (Oct 28, 2021)

Better idea, get a real job, like I did. Bet I take home more than you guys do, after expenses.


----------



## UberCyclist714 (10 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


The benefits of each pro level are clearly stated in the app. You don’t have to reach each level to find out what the benefits are, you need only look.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Rideswithbrian said:


> Give up on points ... they suck and mean $NOTHING$
> Work the surge and consecutive trip promotions.


This is my answer to people who claim there's no money no way no how to be made in this, but nobody ever accepts it. If you're sitting for 15 minutes at a time waiting for $5 ride requests all 15 minutes away, then go home. You're working at the wrong time. Other people's ride needs do not work around your preferred schedule. If there's a 4 hour $24 per 3 consecutive trip bonus zone 20 minutes away, then you do the 20 and go park yourself 5 feet over the zone's line and sit tight instead of racking up more miles cruising around. You'll do at least 9 trips if you keep cycling back with $8 extra attached to each trip, tack on a couple/few surge bonuses going through the right neighborhoods, and watch how that changes your averages.

I know I'm just agreeing with you. I'm just laying out for the others how it's worked for me. They put the bonus zones there for a reason. They need us then.

I drive a SuperCrew cab pickup truck averaging 22 mpg and I still barely ever average less than $20 an hour after gas expenses. And ya of course I'm depreciating the truck with the extra mileage, but I'm not depreciating it the $45K+ I make practically tax free if I drive 35-40 hours per week. The bonuses are the key.

And sure, if you need to make more than that, maybe this isn't the job for you. It's not for everyone. That doesn't mean it's for nobody. This is my retirement gig. I say when I work and when I can't. For me, the money's fine.


----------



## UberCyclist714 (10 mo ago)

dnlbaboof said:


> The only things that seem somewhat good are the free roadside service and the ASU free tuition, otherwise its nothing special if those things dont appeal to you.


As far as the “free” ASU tuition is concerned, you have to be platinum, and have at least 3,000 trips. And even then, it’s not exactly “free”. It’s not worth it really.


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

It wasn't so bad when there was a driver shortage--when the government was paying thousands of drivers to stay home and watch TV. But now the ants have returned to the anthill and supply is outstripping demand. It's not even worth driving anymore. Used to be easy to earn all those points.


----------



## Driveformortgage (9 mo ago)

driving Uber is like fortune cookie and dating, you never know what you are gonna get. A better way measure your day is : put "in bed" at the end of every statement you put down and see if it makes your day better or worse.

If it made you feel better, you win.
Else if it made you feel bad, you know you've f*ked up.

So let's try again with your duration statements.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

stephen harness said:


> Bottom line is stop driving for Uber or lyft. You do not make any money, the vehicle expense and depreciation and the hours worked put you in the hole. You can not and never will make ANY money driving for these company's. Al you will ever realize is very small amounts of cash flow. Most drivers do not understand the difference between "cash flow" and positive income. Uber is a rip off for drivers. Mcdonald's pays more!!


It's a minimum wage job at best.
The golden age of rideshare is gone never ever to return.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Not really. I do 600 points a month without even trying. Most of my trips are after 5. And I only work on the weekends Thursday, Friday ,Saturday and just deliver food. 10 trips each day and 20 on Saturday. That’s 240 points in one week. So stop whining it’s simple!


----------



## Nycsuvdriver (Mar 16, 2020)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Man in nyc it’s 1500 for gold 3500 for diamond smh


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Dang, man! Why do Uber gotta be bad? That's why I tip all good when I gotta take an Uber.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


*Why torture yourself by taking anything serious that UBER or LYFT says? They are the absolute worst. These two shit companies could not care less about you nor your automobile. They see you ONLY as tiny dollar $ in their use and abuse scheme. Look for a real job before your car burns out and then you are left with nothing.*


----------



## ksnake (Nov 8, 2020)

I think all drivers should be given all possible information. It will get to where nobody bothers to try to get to diamond or cancelled rides after fixing it how far they are. It's a terrible situation they put people in as drivers.


----------



## JoeXL (Nov 6, 2019)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


I see what you mean. They force me to go offline all the time. After hours the rides requested are 22 miles away for a trip 4 minutes. If you ignore it they ring the same ride 3 or 4 times and your acceptance rating goes way down. If you accept it and cancel your cancellatrion rate goes up. If you accept it and go itr costs you 15.00 in gas and you make 3.98.You also get home an hour later.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


COMPLAIN, COMPLAIN, COMPLAIN... If the fit isn't good for you, try Lyft. What have you got to lose. YOU chose to drive more, and YOU got paid for driving more. So the plan worked for Uber and it worked for YOU. If you're better than Uber and it was not designed for you, leave, but don't bad mouth the company that puts money in your bank account. Just leave or keep the lips sealed. You make it seem like you don't like it? So why are you hear, besides to complain. Great outlet huh? Good luck with Computer Science, and let us know where to tune in when you decide to complain about that too!


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Ok… a few things to know
1) Uber was sued, lost and cannot deactivate or otherwise suspend you for low acceptance rates.
2) They do this to mind F…. You so you don’t drive for Lyft.
3) Never accept a trip that is more than 4-5 miles away…. Never! (Gas is too expensive for that and the .55 surcharge is a joke)
4) if you are working FT always take the 60 trip Monday through Thursday bonus. That way you’ll always make that bonus or the 80 trip because you aren’t wasting time driving 18 miles for some hapless paxholes!
5) doing the above guarantees a 1500-1800, 5 day week.
6) Never ever worry about a mind f… from someone as that is always in someone else’s Best interest!
7) if a medical trip comes through, you know.. the ones that pop up saying COA, call right then and there, no answer… cancel immediately because your only have a 10-15% chance that person will even be there. I do that and almost half the time it’s the medical office who answers starting the person was already picked up! Oh and I’d the number doesn’t work CANCEL!
8) look at every trip destination, if there is an added stop, cancel. Those are time wasters and the pax distant give a damn about a time limit (in most cases). 
9) some pax know we don’t like multiple stops and will try and add one after you roll away with them, say no! I do and I’ve kicked a pax out and I 1 start them so they cannot rateyour and your won’t get them ever again as pax match with a 1 or 2 star rating. You don’t want them anyway.
10) Never do fuber pets, at some point will are going to get some dope pax with a dog that has long nails to tear your seats or an aggressive dog.. don’t do it.

Finally, it’s your car, your profit and your life, not Uber’s, at the end of the day they don’t care about you any more than you care about them.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

UberCyclist714 said:


> The benefits of each pro level are clearly stated in the app. You don’t have to reach each level to find out what the benefits are, you need only look.


Great googly moogly, my good man. You expect people to read!?!? Next you'll be actually expecting people to drive during busy times to make money.


----------



## Anotherfool (10 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Why drive for them then? They are taking double of what they did before Covid. I quit driving for Uber due to them cutting my wages.


----------



## Anotherfool (10 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> Ok… a few things to know
> 1) Uber was sued, lost and cannot deactivate or otherwise suspend you for low acceptance rates.
> 2) They do this to mind F…. You so you don’t drive for Lyft.
> 3) Never accept a trip that is more than 4-5 miles away…. Never! (Gas is too expensive for that and the .55 surcharge is a joke)
> ...


The wage you earn isn’t worth the trouble of driving for them. All drivers need to take a week off on the same week and let Uber think about screwing the drivers.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> Ok… a few things to know
> 
> 3) Never accept a trip that is more than 4-5 miles away…. Never!
> 4) if you are working FT always take the 60 trip Monday through Thursday bonus.


K ... you'll work your butt off for four days straight for a bonus that comes out to just over $1 a trip, but you won't drive 15 minutes to pick someone up even if there's a $3-$8 bonus on it because you're in a bonus zone.

I never understood this advice.


----------



## Brent H (10 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Uber points are worthless. I only need to see trip duration which here in Chicago is pro status. I'm diamond and it gets me 0. Just another uber scam to get people to take crap calls for crap $


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> so this job requires,planning , cunning and brains...to truly succeed...that eliminates most of you haha...j/k


What planet do you live on? This job requires planning, cunning, and brains to not go bankrupt performing it.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Classified said:


> points system needs to be optional, I get annoyed at being reminded how many useless points I have, after every ping request, after every trip, all the time, the only way to turn it off is select privacy mode,
> 
> the only purpose of points is to hide our earnings,
> 
> ...


You're not "with" the company.

Chris


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Duh... The rewards are not beneficial... It took me about 5 minutes to figure that out...

The points are pointless...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.


You can only be taken advantage of if you allow it.
You can't blame a company for putting incentives in place that serve THEIR goals and not yours or be mad at a company because they don't cater to your desires, but their own and those of their customers.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Uber “benefits and promotions are just bs” some of them are designed to simply steal money from drivers (not to mention riders)! The idea to pay drivers for using personal vehicles and smartphones is a great idea but the company management (from the board on down) is deeply flawed, not unlike most corporations, but the new technology makes this company particularly egregious. I love the idea of working when I want and taking off when I want- but not happy at all with this company!


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


why are you so concerned about a point status? What you get for it is really meaningless. I have been Diamond status for many months, and everything in that tier is nothing I would use anyway so really the point level or tier is meaningless......just go make your money


----------



## Onedustie (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Aren’t you guys classified as independent contractors like we are in California.
As independent’s the acceptance rate no longer matters, and yes who gives a crap about diamond status.
We just go for the money. Game on and we win here in Cali


----------



## bedoty (Jun 13, 2015)

I work in rockford il and average 20 to 30 an hour I just take everything woks for me


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Onedustie said:


> We just go for the money. Game on and we win here in Cali


You know, the thing that blows my mind most about this forum is that hardly anybody is willing to have a civil conversation with someone who's actually making money, like yourself. I mean, isn't succeeding the point to coming here to ask questions in the first place? It's like they get fried with bad trips or a long pickup or whatever one time or for one night, and now they want to set everything on fire. Just parroting over and over the same impossibility whatever the evidence to the contrary.

There was another guy from CA in here who posted his $3,000 week, you probably saw, and was practically crucified. I mean 5% of the replies were anything really supportive. Is it sustainable? Probably not. Is he killing himself? Probably. But frankly if he wants to work that hard to make that kind of bank, at the end of the year he can pay his taxes, cover his expenses, buy another car to run into the ground, and still have as much or more left over than the average college grad makes his first year out of school. Choices. How many hours he puts in is up to him. Respect success and personal choices. Kudos to him.

Here we are in a post about points, not even earnings, and people try to say there are better ways than points to make it, and 40% of the responses are "IT CAN'T BE DONE!" I don't get it. 

So anyway, nice to meet you. LOL! Continued success.


----------



## hp.proli (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


It's like this:

Uber is trying to develop a team of drivers who are reliable and dedicated to rideshare driving. They're tired of having to spend sign up bonuses on new drivers, only for those drivers to stop rideshare driving in a couple of months. They want drivers to stick around. And, they're willing to reward the drivers who do stick around. They not only provide the perks for the various point levels, they also customize your bonus offerings. Diamond drivers get higher bonuses for giving more rides. Not every driver gets the same weekly or weekend bonuses as Diamond drivers. You can get a clue that they do this in the disclaimers you find in their emails that say something like, "These bonus offerings are only available to drivers who received this email directly from Uber."

Signing up a new driver incurs the expense of a sign up bonus and a background check. Those things cut into potential profits. And, if they sign up too many drivers, then there are too few rides available for the number of drivers to stay busy - which causes otherwise good reliable drivers to stop rideshare driving. So, they have to manage how many drivers they have to serve any given market. 

Unfortunately - for you, but fortunately for other drivers, like me - it looks like rideshare driving just isn't for you. And, Uber would be fine with you leaving their platform. And, frankly, I'm fine with that, too. You see, as long as Uber can keep me busy and offers me sufficient bonuses to make it worth my time and effort, I will keep driving for them. 

Each weekend, I average between $1000-$1500 for about 30-35 hours of driving. I split up my driving time in six hour intervals. So, I drive from about 4:00 AM to about 10:00AM on Friday morning, then from about 6:00 PM to midnight, to reach a goal of a total of 25 rides. Then, I drive from about 7:00 AM to about 1:00 PM on Saturday morning, and then from about 7:00 PM to about 1:00 AM on Saturday evenings to reach a goal of a total of 25 rides. Then, I drive enough on Sunday to get about 10 rides, for a total of 60 rides for the weekend. If I don't get enough rides on Friday or Saturday to meet my daily goal, I make it up on Sunday. This works, for me. I could possibly do more rides over the weekend, and I've done as many as 80 rides. But, I prefer keeping my number of rides at 60, since I can easily meet that goal each weekend - keeping in mind that, if I miss a higher goal, I get ZERO bonus. And, those drivers who commit to trying to give 90 rides over the weekend - in my market - are likely to fail and get no bonus for their efforts. It MAY be possible to give 90 rides from Friday through Sunday, but they would have to do 15 rides in the morning and 15 rides in the evening on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to do it. And, they have to deal with Uber's 12 hour driving limit at the same time. 

It's possible to make good money driving for Uber - but, you have to be willing to put in the time and effort. And, you need to have the proper attitude, too. Clearly, you don't have the proper attitude and you don't understand Uber's goals when it comes to their drivers. Hopefully, this explanation will help you to decide whether to stop driving for Uber or to adjust your attitude about driving for Uber.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


I stopped driving for Uber, because their quest and reward system is impossible. Their base pay does not even cover expenses.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

I didn’t get a sign on bonus. Uber told me , they stopped giving out bonuses because of Covid. There are bonuses now, but the stipulations are impossible to reach. In the the year and a half, I have been driving, driving ten hours a day, I have watched my earnings steadily decline, to the point, I can’t even cover expenses. I would not encourage anyone to drive for Uber; not even part time.


----------



## Alex30011 (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


here is my experience I havebeen working for Uber for almost 4years, after 4 years that I realize that is not worth doing Uber full time few reasons :
New drivers get good promotions and challenges
Older drivers don’t get 
Majority of my time I parked and wait for surge other ways it’s not worth of driving 

3 consecutive trips are terrible
U will get two good closer trips and third one will probably be 10 mins away 
It’s the way how to control the drivers with consecutive option 
Uber pays 64 cents per mile u do the math that’s 10 cents more than what IRS pays for as considered to be expense:
Just a tip of advise instead of stressing over Uber or Lyft. Pls find full time job then if u need an extra money do Uber as a side job only during busy times when surge is up other ways don’t waste ur time.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Alex30011 said:


> 3 consecutive trips are terrible
> U will get two good closer trips and third one will probably be 10 mins away


Right. So you get two trips at usual rates and then you put an extra 10 minutes into the third one to earn your bonus of $9 or $12 or sometimes even $24 ... for 10 extra minutes. Which also adds $4.50 or $6 or $12 to each of the two hours it took you to do the trips (at the most).

How is that awful?

This is a 7 hour shift on Monday. I'm off yesterday and today. If I worked 7 hours and burned through $55 in gas without those bonuses, then everything you're saying would make sense. If you chase those bonuses ... you get $24 an hour after gas costs. On a freakin' Monday and you're done before rush hour comes around.












That was a big bonus day. Came back to edit to be fair. Sunday:












Saturday:











Also in fairness, I started two hours later than planned Saturday and missed some bonuses, and Uber had a little system burp where a streak was interrupted that cost me two $12 bonuses. They reimbursed me $12 for the one that got interrupted, but not the leg that followed. So really Saturday's should be $67 in promotions.

FYI, I typically work 5 - 7 hours. I start when I start, usually in a bonus zone, and I stop when I get around $200, which rarely takes more than 7 and nets me an average over $20 an hour after gas just about every day.

Honestly, you guys complain if there's no way to make money and then complain if there's a way to make money but you have to do something to get it. LOL!


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> I didn’t get a sign on bonus. Uber told me , they stopped giving out bonuses because of Covid. There are bonuses now, but the stipulations are impossible to reach. In the the year and a half, I have been driving, driving ten hours a day, I have watched my earnings steadily decline, to the point, I can’t even cover expenses. I would not encourage anyone to drive for Uber; not even part time.


Not everyone has the same experience as you... I would encourage people to try Uber /Lyft... See if it works for them, and make an informed decision. Knowing your market helps immensely, you never go to a job and get everything you are supposed to do on day 1 ( Drive and Pick up passenger & drop off passenger ) - Its that simple ( for the most part ) ... How to make money at this is a whole other thing, which comes with experience, learning tricks and trades...


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

This entire post is stupid and I question your intelligence. You're *****ing and moaning about a REWARD INCENTIVE PROGRAM that obviously is mediocre at best. But HOW IS THIS PUNISHING YOU.??! ITs just something extra that Uber offers. You don't HAVE to do it, obviously its not worth it, but it didnt require you to make a post about it like Uber has WRONGED you. Uber has screwed EVERYONE but not because of this lackluster incentive program.


----------



## Ilya220 (Jun 23, 2021)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Why do you care about status when I’m reality it makes no difference they show the trip info in most major cities and I can tell you from experience you don’t want that Uber used this to take the rates way down long trips are just not worth it airport sure multiples are a thing of the past rates down across the board


----------



## mjkerr (Oct 25, 2021)

stephen harness said:


> Uber and Lyft suck. You DO NOT make any money and all you do is trash your vehicle. STOP DRIVING for them. McDonalds workers make more than an UBER driver. Anyone who ***s themselves out to this terrible company should not complain when they get shit on. They tell you in advance they are going to ** you over so anything that happens if you continue to drive is at your own peril.


I only started driving for Uber last November & also rented out my pickup on Turo a couple of times in 2021 too. When I did my taxes, they showed negative $4000 for my income, mainly due to the huge depreciation on both vehicles (mainly because one guy drove my pickup 6500 miles in just a 10 day rental), sigh. Anyway, you're probably right that one could make just as much working for minimum wage at McDonalds, but I'm 72 years old & still recovering from a broken hip, so I can't stand up and flip burgers for 8 hrs a day. What I can do is wear out my very nice Nissan Murano, from the comfort of my front bucket seat, while listening to it's Bose stereo and ferrying passengers all around. I look at Uber's point system as just a little game that we play, but now that I've reached platinum level, and seen the meager extra benefits, I really could care less about it. The main benefit has been to get me up out of bed to drive the morning rush hour, and in doing so, make more money. At my age, I'll probably just die before I wear my car out anyway, so little to lose & I can still net as much as my social security pays me. On On


----------



## F(ormer)-UBER (Nov 23, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> Well I am studying for Computer Programming. I am just waiting to finish. Don’t get me wrong, I know that ‘if you don’t like it, go somewhere else’ It’s just piss me off that they are taking advantages of us drivers like that.
> 
> Don’t go forcing unnecessary rules/policies that will cripple the drivers. Especially when they keep promoting Uber image to the customers. I don’t complain to the customers but to the agents. But they act like they care and say will document the complaints and forward it to their team. But they don’t do anything.
> 
> They give benefits with one hand and take more with the other hand


"I don't complain...but to the agents." Be careful how many agents you complain to, as well as how you complain. My ratings tanked(86% to 63%), after 3 pax, who all gave $5+ tips. I contacted agents about personal complaint on ratings, next thing I knew, 63%!!! It's just not fair how they have drivers acting like Parvos dogs, just to maintain premium rating.


----------



## grillman (Feb 1, 2018)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


I


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Most of us here wear our blue with pride..


Yea, I heard about the "blue pride" movement.
BLUE LIVES MATTER

Be proud of who you are.
You are special.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

stephen harness said:


> Uber and Lyft suck. You DO NOT make any money and you risk your life. STOP DRIVING and get a real job. Mcdonalds workers make more than drivers. FACT!!!


how many times you gonna tell us the same thing?

BTW your statement is generally true. I say generally because there are niches within this framework that are profitable. Only 1% of drivers figure it out. And no I'm not giving away any secrets. I DO make a net profit after ALL expenses (yes, including depreciation) and a nice one at that. But you have to run this like a business. Part of it is, not taking unprofitable trips regardless of the garbage "perks"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Part of it is, not taking unprofitable trips regardless of the garbage "perks"


but .... BUT .... what about the stars man?
THE STARS ...

(Do they still do badges? Loved ma badges ...)


----------



## stimps90 (Jan 7, 2016)

I did it for 5 years. Kept banging my head against the wall with this system and complained and tried to show our local gov their practices to get change. Nothing. They just don't care about drivers. Quit, it's all you can do. **** uber. I never use their services.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I heard about the "blue pride" movement.
> BLUE LIVES MATTER
> 
> Be proud of who you are.
> You are special.


Good guys all wear blue...


----------



## mewant (Sep 12, 2014)

If you have any doubts Uber is one of the most evil corporations in America, watch the TV show "Super Pumped". The DNA of the people running this company is the same as the slave owners who started this country (even after Kalanick was outsted). You the driver are not an employee or a human being, you are a commodity to exploit and discard once you no longer have value.

#deleteUber.


----------



## GettingThere (May 1, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...





Whosyourdaddy said:


> so this job requires,planning , cunning and brains...to truly succeed...that eliminates most of you haha...j/k


Hold on! I’ve been a diamond forever over a few years - I’m not sure what you’re talking about - I don’t take all the little crap that came in w postmarked unless it’s a double order and the money is good! I e had my car have a flat tire and a dead battery and went on the app for the road service provided to diamonds and Within 20 minutes a tech was there to replace tire and jump start my car! I get pissed to especially w little crap coming thru but I’m still making great money - the gas prices are my biggest pain! They take away addresses when I won’t take a bunch of crap trips in a row but once I get thru that I seem to get back to back good trips except in the slow times. Then I stop driving till it gets busy! Hang in there - sorry it’s seems bleak but have u dealt w doir dash - have a flat tire see what they do.


----------



## mewant (Sep 12, 2014)

Horrible company.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mewant said:


> this company is the same as the slave owners who started this country (even after Kalanick was outsted). You the driver are not an employee or a human being, you are a commodity to exploit and discard once you no longer have value.
> 
> #deleteUber.


I'm no Travis fan ... but slavery?
Naw.
You volunteered for this.

FLASH BACK
UB was a child, prolly 8 or so. Growing up in Florida. 
His older sister was 18. Still living at home.
She brought home a boyfriend who was sitting in the living room with dad.
BF is a soldier. An airman from the local base.
Was complaining to dad that he may get deployed to 'nam. Was very concerned about it.
Next thing I know, BF is hastily leaving. Sissy is crying. Mom is mad ... I'm trying to figure it out.

Dad asked him "Were you drafted?"
No, I joined.
"How long you been in?"
Oh, this is my third hitch .. about 10 years.
"So. You been on the payroll, learning how to be a soldier on the taxpayer dime, and when you're asked to actually BE a soldier, suddenly you're anti-war?"

Yup. That was the last time we saw THAT boyfriend around.


----------



## Justice41ca (11 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


They have ti stop treating us like children or worse yet employees. That's why I started ignoring their promotions, I will work when I want, take rides I want. Let's put it this way. I know there're some children that want to be treated like employees. But for the rest it boils down to supply and demand, no supply for high demand? What happens? Price goes up. Stop taking the $5 rides and Uber and Lyft will stop expecting us to.
Might have to suffer a little but in the long run? Better.
Here in CA if we don't turn it around and go back to independent contractor. Most will walk away. You can get $16-18 an hour at McDonald's. Why are we getting less?


----------



## bondi (Apr 13, 2019)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


They treat drivers like slaves and this is terriable!


----------



## Bcam7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Uber is what it is...do your best and don't let it get in your head...use it to your advantage! Hope that helps. You will pay very little tax if you write off your miles...hope that helps!


----------



## Derringer (Oct 20, 2019)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Oh no that is just so terrible, a system designed to unlock features for drivers who consistently do a good job. How dare they? How about we focus on the real problem which is that the fees are still way too high, and we still aren’t given sufficient identification regarding our passengers.


----------



## k pseudonymous (Mar 7, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> K ... you'll work your butt off for four days straight for a bonus that comes out to just over $1 a trip, but you won't drive 15 minutes to pick someone up even if there's a $3-$8 bonus on it because you're in a bonus zone.
> 
> I never understood this advice.


Mileage has a cost, time has a cost. If you're driving 10 miles and 15 minutes for a pickup, you're losing 1-2 bucks in the value of your car, 1/3 - 1/2 a gallon of gas, some pocket change in wear on your tires, and moving closer to needing an oil change and new brake pads. You've also burned 1/4 of an hour. $3 won't make up for that. $8 ~might~.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

k pseudonymous said:


> Mileage has a cost, time has a cost. If you're driving 10 miles and 15 minutes for a pickup, you're losing 1-2 bucks in the value of your car, 1/3 - 1/2 a gallon of gas, some pocket change in wear on your tires, and moving closer to needing an oil change and new brake pads. You've also burned 1/4 of an hour. $3 won't make up for that. $8 ~might~.


So ... you'll do it for free for a ten minute pickup over and over and over, but won't take the $3 - 8 on an extra five minutes because the $3 - 8 doesn't cover the whole fifteen. Okie dokie.


----------



## k pseudonymous (Mar 7, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> So ... you'll do it for free for a ten minute pickup over and over and over, but won't take the $3 - 8 on an extra five minutes because the $3 - 8 doesn't cover the whole fifteen. Okie dokie.


I stopped driving for Uber/Lyft 3 years ago. When I started with Uber, I got 80% of the passengers fare and even after figuring in costs, I was making decent money. Then they started cutting the drivers' pay and it was mostly downhill as far as pay/hour until I stopped. (I've done ~11k Uber/Lyft trips) I've found that many drivers don't know how to figure up their costs and I've met many who didn't realize that they're losing more from the loss of value of their vehicle due to mileage than they're spending on gas. I don't know what the current pay scales are and what the poster I'm replying to loses in depreciation for each mile, but they asked why long pick-ups weren't worth the bonuses, so I gave some reasons.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

k pseudonymous said:


> I stopped driving for Uber/Lyft 3 years ago. When I started with Uber, I got 80% of the passengers fare and even after figuring in costs, I was making decent money. Then they started cutting the drivers' pay and it was mostly downhill as far as pay/hour until I stopped. (I've done ~11k Uber/Lyft trips) I've found that many drivers don't know how to figure up their costs and I've met many who didn't realize that they're losing more from the loss of value of their vehicle due to mileage than they're spending on gas. I don't know what the current pay scales are and what the poster I'm replying to loses in depreciation for each mile, but they asked why long pick-ups weren't worth the bonuses, so I gave some reasons.


I think you misunderstood my original reply to the advice given, but no matter.


----------



## Laura Rosner (Feb 15, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


If your blue you dont get 24/7 assistance. So if you try to get a hold of support after 5 p.m. or on the weekends you won't be able to until 8 a.m. the next business day.


----------



## terroganii (Aug 25, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> The sooner you accept the way they conduct business the better off you will be. As you say this job is a bridge to computer programming so treat it that way and dont let them upset you because if you think this is the only thing they do to drivers that is wrong,just wait the hole goes deeper. I have already expended all the anger and condemnation of their practices. Everything they do is designed to punish excellence. so just do the best you can and dont let it get to you,if you can. I know it's hard. BTW we need 1800 here for diamond.


I HATE UBER WITH A PASSION. I drove uber and uber eats and my wife did uber eats as well. Along with the other apps it had enabled us to travel. We are from Florida and traveling through Biloxi and were actually leaving town to start heading north and in the rain, yeah whatever, she could do one more delivery. 10 pm going town the interstate hit a huge puddle which turned into a hydroplain, spun 3 times hit the center wall backwards after a half mile spin and then turned into another spin off the interstate and head first into a tree. 
The app was on and otw to a pickup. After dealing with the immediate stress and after being dumped with all our luggage at the first exit and first gas station off exit 120 miles from home and anyone we knew. Then paying for one of the only available rooms, we thought hell, uber should be able to atleast get us a ride to the hotel. NO NO. and NO. They never even called us back. The insurance did but weeks later just to say that they don't cover all those related expenses because no one was hurt. By the grace of GOD the only injury my wife had a scratch and I didn't have a scratch. The car (lincoln towncar) was totaled though. She was paying the extra money for the extra insurance even because it's sold or advertised to be alot more than it really is. The fact they just left on the side of the road after spending all day delivering for them is something I can still not wrap my head around. Imagine this happening to you, They aren't going to be there to help you. Not one penny and just like you mentioned they do not give a rats ass about you.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

terroganii said:


> I HATE UBER WITH A PASSION. I drove uber and uber eats and my wife did uber eats as well. Along with the other apps it had enabled us to travel. We are from Florida and traveling through Biloxi and were actually leaving town to start heading north and in the rain, yeah whatever, she could do one more delivery. 10 pm going town the interstate hit a huge puddle which turned into a hydroplain, spun 3 times hit the center wall backwards after a half mile spin and then turned into another spin off the interstate and head first into a tree.
> The app was on and otw to a pickup. After dealing with the immediate stress and after being dumped with all our luggage at the first exit and first gas station off exit 120 miles from home and anyone we knew. Then paying for one of the only available rooms, we thought hell, uber should be able to atleast get us a ride to the hotel. NO NO. and NO. They never even called us back. The insurance did but weeks later just to say that they don't cover all those related expenses because no one was hurt. By the grace of GOD the only injury my wife had a scratch and I didn't have a scratch. The car (lincoln towncar) was totaled though. She was paying the extra money for the extra insurance even because it's sold or advertised to be alot more than it really is. The fact they just left on the side of the road after spending all day delivering for them is something I can still not wrap my head around. Imagine this happening to you, They aren't going to be there to help you. Not one penny and just like you mentioned they do not give a rats ass about you.


dont ever expect uber to do the right thing...it will save you a lot of aggravation. glad you were not injured.


----------



## derekchicago (May 2, 2017)

game is rigged ,they went down from 20 % commission to 30 % commission to 90 c/m to 45c /m after that I got off knowing in march 2020 I will never come back '
as a driver ,used it few times not having a car and commuting for CDL classes ,but over all your driving skils cab be appreciated more and recompense more 25-35 $/HR making miles not on your personal car is divine as CDL driver


----------



## Sasisusan333 (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


It’s a racket ~ I’ve been a driver for 7 years I drive what is convenient for me. These statuses points and so on is a gimmick. This is a retirement job with the costs of cars gas and up keep the driver makes very little. Uber and Lyft are in business for themselves The best is leading people to believe they are self employed is hysterical. For me it has worked it keeps me busy and gives an old lady something to do.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Been diamond for the last 7 months. Doing fine . No issue . Getting more money on rides. What is your issue mate ?


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

bondi said:


> They treat drivers like slaves and this is terriable!


Find a New job


----------



## Tofu the Great (May 28, 2018)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Uber is completely soulless. They don't know and don't care if you like the system. If some people become convinced points are something to strive for, that benefits Uber. So they push it. And push it. And push it. I drove for them for three years leading up to the pandemic and was just fine with Gold level. Not sure if it is still the same, now, but back in 2020 gold included the direction and duration information. The only "reward" worthwhile and they would take it away the second your acceptance rate fell. I suggest you drop Uber as soon as financially possible. You can be a perfect driver (I was proud of my 4.96 rating over many thousands of problem free trips taken) and they will still screw you the moment it benefits them to do so. I looked into coming back a few months ago and now suddenly the one petty offense I have on my record (from 22 years prior - and it was just a shoplifting charge when I was a dumb teenager) was enough to deny me. That same charge appeared on every background check they had run on me for years. I think I became too outspoken about them leaving all us drivers flapping in the wind back in March 2020 when Rona hit and the streets were completely abandoned. The government shouldn't have had to foot the bill for PUA - Uber and Lyft should have. They screwed over hundreds of thousands of drivers in this country alone in addition to the drain on taxpayer resources for the PUA program. They will screw you when it is convenient for them to do so. It isn't even a question. Don't worry about points; stop allowing them to mount you. I'm still doing gig work, but delivery based and I'm making almost twice as much money as I was with Uber without having to chat up all the window-lickers.


----------



## Tofu the Great (May 28, 2018)

Gman67 said:


> If it bothers you so much, just make up your own points system that rates Uber and send them a message telling them what their points rating is in your system. I'm sure it will matter to them as much as your points total should matter to you. For most drivers, the only drawback they point to is not knowing the length of the trip and direction. When I stopped caring and lost that info, I vowed to never accept a trip more than 7 minutes away, 8 if I'm feeling generous, and I make much more money now than I did when I cared. It's Uber that is losing out. There's a lot of rides I would take with the pick up being 15 or so minutes away if I knew the length and direction but because of Uber's stupidity, those are all declined. I gotta ask, in that scenario, who's punishing who?


Kinda sounds like you are punishing yourself. Uber would have to care in order to punish you. If you think Uber cares about anything or anyone, I suppose you are in the right place.


----------



## Shawnie (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...





Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


I gave up on that point system a long time ago. Just like someone said, just concentrate on getting fair compensation for the miles.


----------



## James s914 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Just don't worry about points keep your star rating high and don't get caught up in being diamond,,,enjoy the job be nice to customers and make money,,,,and don't sweat stuff that doesn't make you more money,,,Uber is a great company and you will be rewarded for being a high star driver


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

La reine said:


> Getting more money on rides.


You're saying you get more money by being Diamond? 

Care to elaborate?


----------



## TRIPOLI (Apr 29, 2017)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Now you can see that the partnership agreement we signed with UBER is one-sided. In a partnership, both sides should have decision-making capabilities as opposed to a dictatorship. I get that their goal is to increase profits. I'm all for that. Cash is king. Yes, they are incentivizing, but only to their monumental advantage. I operated in the NYC Metro market on both the LYFT and UBER platforms from 2017 to 2021. I purchased a brand new 2017 TOYOTA CAMRY SE fresh off the showroom floor with 12 miles on the odometer. I was determined and fortunate enough to have paid it off completely in 36 months. Then the pandemic hit us. I have not made a single trip since May of 2020. I have a solid 5.0 rating with both LYFT and UBER. I don't have any plans to work with either company again. I will say this, LYFT has a far better relationship with drivers than UBER. In my experience, LYFT has a far better tendency to take what UBER claims to deliver and make it better. Thanks for allowing me to chime in. To all my Road Warriors, Have a great day and a wonderful life!


----------



## bscs1963 (Nov 13, 2020)

The point system is a way to make us drive more (Uber knows that). Oh, that elusive 1200 points. I am part time, and I use the points to determine when I have driven enough. Once I get to my 600, I am done until the next period starts. To the original poster, if you worry about falling below 85%, the accept the rides. They pay you if it is a long pickup. the only time I do not accept is when the pickup is more than 15 minutes away and is a 2 minute ride, or if the pickup is in the deadliest zip code in the country.

And to Tripoli, Lyft does not give a crap about the drivers. They do not trust us. We are the enemy to them.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bscs1963 said:


> To the original poster, if you worry about falling below 85%, the accept the rides. They pay you if it is a long pickup. the only time I do not accept is when the pickup is more than 15 minutes away and is a 2 minute ride, or if the pickup is in the deadliest zip code in the country.


I don't accept every ride, but like you I do take long pickups, and long trips. I think a lot of people complaining about either or both are too focused on making money on every single ride or every single hour instead of looking at the big picture. If you trust the ride algorithm just a little, it tends to work in your favor long term if you let it. Sometimes that 15 minute pickup has a one minute pickup for twice the fare one block away waiting. The long ride almost always tries to get you home again if it's in the same market. The system does not think one ride at a time. If you take some filler assignments while it looks for you, patience pays out.

Example: 15 minute airport pickup and 45 minute ride from Tampa to St Petersburg FL - $27.

"Oh no! I gotta drive all the way back! That's almost two hours for $27 minus gas! That sucks! Man, Uber has balls! _decline_" Except it's only that if you turn around and run. What actually happened this time and what usually happens for me is this:

Add $7 for a tip (and in this case $4 for being part of a $12 three consecutive rides bonus). Next trip 3 minute pickup and 5 minute ride St Pete to St Pete. Next trip 4 minute pickup and 7 minute ride St Pete to St Pete. Next trip 5 minute pickup and 20 minute ride St Pete north again to Gibsonton. Next trip 6 minute pickup and 10 minute ride Gibsonton to Ruskin. Next trip 10 minute pickup and 18 minute ride Ruskin to Tampa.

E viola. I'm not only back in Tampa, I'm about five minutes from the bonus zone border to start all over with another run if I choose, and more importantly I've had practically no unpaid time or miles in that except expected pickup legs. Just about 3 hours, $116 including tips minus $4 in tolls and about $30 in gas, so $82 in about three hours.

The day after that was a 15 minute morning pickup from Seffner FL to Plant City at 6:00 AM. Plant City 30 minutes to Lakeland. Lakeland to Lakeland. Lakeland to Brandon. Brandon to the Tampa/Seffner line.

Yesterday Brandon 45 minutes to Lakeland. Lakeland to Lakeland. Lakeland to Lakeland. Lakeland to Plant City. Plant City to Plant City. Plant City to Brandon.

I hate to say shut up and do as you're told about anything, but ... Why would I fight that?

You fight it and you end up waiting 20 minutes for a 2 minute pickup on an $8 fare you think makes you more money, you do 2 like that in an hour, you never make your points and/or ratios, then you come over here to tell everybody how you spent $8 in gas to make $8 in an hour and making all those points is impossible and Uber sucks. LOL


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What's a point system? LOL. I have a 40% acceptance rate and over 25% cancellation rate. Hahahahahha.


----------



## Thomas murphy (Aug 26, 2021)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Not sure where you deliver or how long you been doing it but my points start over each month. I have to gain 400 points to remain diamond each month and I know that is not what it said when I signed on.


----------



## Dev10 (9 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Bro,
I have been there and done it...............these Blue to Diamond is all Gimmick to keep drivers in the loop.....and star rating system is the same...........it takes ages to get you to the level and brings you down overnight...........and you loose all previleges.........Just Drive with DiDi...............more money, too easy................and friendly..............without achieving any level from the first trip............destination is provided.............DiDi Diamond charges only 5% commission to drivers..............DiDi is the best..........


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

Chinchin said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with Uber. Why they can be so evil and wicked to force drivers with this point system. I am based in Lancaster, PA. And the amount of point you have to acquire to achieve Diamond status is 1200.
> 
> At first, I wanted to see what this Diamond status is all about. So I put in a lot of mileage and hours to myself and my car.
> Upon achieving Diamond status, I find out that there is not much difference from the Diamond and Blue status. The only difference is the Extra Destination; which enables you to filter your trips. And the Trip Diruration; which enables you to see how far the trip will be.
> ...


Lol 2500 points to keep Platnum here in nyc. Absurd. I see your frustration bro.


----------



## Jp! (12 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> I don't accept every ride, but like you I do take long pickups, and long trips. I think a lot of people complaining about either or both are too focused on making money on every single ride or every single hour instead of looking at the big picture. If you trust the ride algorithm just a little, it tends to work in your favor long term if you let it. Sometimes that 15 minute pickup has a one minute pickup for twice the fare one block away waiting. The long ride almost always tries to get you home again if it's in the same market. The system does not think one ride at a time. If you take some filler assignments while it looks for you, patience pays out.
> 
> Example: 15 minute airport pickup and 45 minute ride from Tampa to St Petersburg FL - $27.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, but just yesterday I did $120, washed my car and filled up the gas tank, and drove home in 3h22m, 6 rides, 137 miles. I ain't following Uber algorithm to sight see florida, especially Lakeland.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Jp! said:


> Sorry buddy, but just yesterday I did $120, washed my car and filled up the gas tank, and drove home in 3h22m, 6 rides, 137 miles. I ain't following Uber algorithm to sight see florida, especially Lakeland.


Nothing to be sorry about. Looks like you made $10 or $15 more after gas in your three hour example than my three hour example. Sometimes that's the way days roll. My point is there are ways to make money. The mid-long rides were just an example of something people complain about when saying this is BS and there's no way to make money.

You can pick one ride out of five and not come in here and complain that the other four offers were trash so this is BS and there's no way to make money, as you do. You can chase the bonuses and trust a long ride and their usually decent tips and not complain that because you got offered a $4 ride in between this is BS and there's no way to make money, as I do. But either way, if all you do is sit and wait and waste time with middle ground fares and then complain there are too many crap offers and this is BS and there's no way to make money, you will make no money. They can't all be gold handed to you on a platter. Pick.

So you made money and I made money. That was the point.


----------

